# Its Back!



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

The VarioSpace

(only for Fiat 40 Heavy)


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

That looks lovely.

Does that (its back) mean they introduced it and then stopped doing it?

Not for the merc then? Shame.

Paul.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Vario*

The originals were mainly small rear slide outs, not sure if they had issues but they stopped production for some time.

More on the New one here

Quite a line-up

Fiat
Fiat FF2
Fiat with VarioSpace
Mercedes
Iveco
MANN with Garages for Smart or Fiat 500/Mini size cars.

TM


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The Vario space was listed in the Frankia 2005 catalogue that came with my van


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hmmmm

Great idea, wonder why they stopped em, too expesive, leaks, no one bought?

Paul.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

coppo said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> Great idea, wonder why they stopped em, too expesive, leaks, no one bought?
> 
> Paul.


In the 2005 catalogue it also shows a rear slidout available on the Tag axle Coachbuilt


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Jezport said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm
> ...


Would love a slide out on Frankia merc A class if they ever introduced, now, where's that lottery ticket.

Seriously though, its about time we caught up with the Americans.

Paul.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

coppo said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > coppo said:
> ...


I think the Frankia are ahead of the Americans anyway, except price wise. However if you compare the quality of a Frankia to most ARVs you can see why the Frankias are more expensive.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Jezport said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > Jezport said:
> ...


Yes, although i think i read on here by TM recently that he thought the quality had gone down from what it was.

Paul.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

coppo said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > coppo said:
> ...


We were looking at used vans at a show last year, there was a Frankia on at £99K we had a look round it and it looked much better quality than anything we had seen before, cant remember what reg it was on.

It did spoil us, and luckily we then saw our motorhome advertised and bought it. Ours is a 2005 and the build quality and design is brilliant.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Vario*



teemyob said:


> The originals were mainly small rear slide outs, not sure if they had issues but they stopped production for some time.
> 
> More on the New one here
> 
> ...


Thats got to be one of the best looking motor homes I've seen, absolutely gorgeous. How much ?

Steve


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for that Trev. I would be interested in a slide out model although that one looks as though the dining table can only seat three when the slide is out. Also there is a good deal less kitchen space in that one than we currently have and the "make shift" bed seems to have gone. Perhaps in time they will try different combinations of lay out, Alan.


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Frankia seemed to have missed a trick - not utilised their "moveable" table to give greater flexibility for seating and space??

Certainly works on our 650, but then we need "any" extra space compared to "yous" with 740/840's.........!!

Trev


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

That look brill . Could be our ideal motorhome but at what cost?

Be interesting to see one in the flesh. 

I agree you could do with being able to move the table.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

This is one of the earlier slideouts from 2004. For sale in Germany. Great van.

Maddie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Quality*



coppo said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > coppo said:
> ...


To clarify, our previous motorhome was a 2002 Eura Mobil and was built like a tank. The only Problem was the poor quality board they left open to the elements under the chassis. I think the 2002-2006 Eura models were even better built. In my opinion the build quality of the 2001-2005/6 Eura Mobils and Frankia's were of a comparable quality.

Now our Frankia is a 2007 build and has metal sheeting under the chassis for protection against the elements. However, I do not think the build quality of the 2007/08 Frankia's were as good as they were.

Now the build quality of Frankias (2009 on) seems to have improved and the two choices of interior seem a lot more classy and better finished.

Maybe I am just picky but otherwise, very happy with our Frankia and would hate to be parted.

One other thing, if you compare the quality of materials used on the latest Hymer (If you can forgive the Tango Leather) to that of the Frankia, you will see how just a little neat touches make such a massive difference to the overall effect and appearance.

Better Seen Here MHF Seems not to be showing good images!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The things that made us buy a Frankia rather than other German MH models was.

Nothing was broken of missing
Layout
Build quality
Variable Bathroom
Well thought out design 
Storage
Winterised
Kitchen layout
Lots of extras as standard (5xHekis, hab heating from engine, 2x Thetford cassettes, extractor fan, sink covers etc)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Frankia*



Jezport said:


> The things that made us buy a Frankia rather than other German MH models was.
> 
> Nothing was broken of missing
> Layout
> ...


The very same reasons we chose Frankia +

The little things like

7 x 240v 13amp Sockets
6 x 12v Sockets - 2 in cab 3 in habitation areas and 1 outside (Only when you come to use SatTV, pump up tyres, beach inflatables, charge mobiles, SatNav, handy vacs, pump water and suchlike that you realise how handy these 12v outlets are).

Wanted

V6 Engine with RWD

And a rear lounge that easily converts to a very large double or 2 small singles

(Click the image to view)


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Quality*



teemyob said:


> coppo said:
> 
> 
> > Jezport said:
> ...


Yes, the build quality on Hymers is definitely not what it used to be, the latest s classes are not a patch on the old ones.
Does that apply to everything these days though?
Peter Hambilton agreed that they are not built like they used to be, but then said nothings built like it used to be and gave a rolls royce as an example.

Paul.


----------

